
3 essential ingredients for a smart team - Intoo
https://twitter.com/Intoo_im/status/557238711038251008
======
christianpbrink
This headline should mention one of the study's central conclusions: a great
way to maximize these 'ingredients' is to include more women in the team.

~~~
Intoo
Are you a woman? And yes, but the headline would have been too long

